# What Can A Toyota Tundra Handle



## Loving_Our_Outback (Aug 15, 2006)

Anyone pulling a 27 or 28 foot Outback with a Toyota Tundra 2003 4.7 ltr?

I have fallen in love with this product but am affraid I may be pushing the limit on weight.

The manual says 7200lbs tow weight.

Thanks


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers. I like your name but then you'll have to change it once you get the Outback. It's not what you want to hear but I don't think your Tundra is up to the task for such a larger camper. I'm not sure of the wheelbase but wouldn't try it with a 4.7L engine. The listed weight of that size Outback is close to 6,000 pounds. These will usually come in low so expect it to weigh a good few hundred pounds more. You'll also have your gear and food loaded bringing it to closer or over the Tundra's tow capacity.

We can tell you have great taste as evidenced by looking at Outbacks. You should look at some of the smaller models that will fit your needs while meeting your trucks ability to safely tow.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Reverie is pulling a 28 with his Tundra. But I don't know if he tows in serious mountain country.

Bob


----------



## Loving_Our_Outback (Aug 15, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> Reverie is pulling a 28 with his Tundra. But I don't know if he tows in serious mountain country.
> 
> Bob


How does you Toyota 4-Runner do with the 23rs?


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

A friend of ours is also looking at a 2004 28BHS and he drives a Toyota Tundra...I am not sure what the exact set up of his vehicle is ...I will forward this post on to him for info.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the Outbackers site. I have a 27RSDS and started out with a 2000 Suburban 1500 4X4 (5.3 liter with 3.73 gears)...it towed the Outback OK, we towed it from Delaware to Florida but when we got into the mountains, we found that we were going to need more tow capacity.

I think that your truck maybe a little undersized for the 27' trailer, you may want more wheelbase and power.

Gary


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi & Welcome to Outbackes.com,

You may want to do search on Tundras & Towing the topic is brought up frequently.
Here is a link to a Thread of "Tundra Towing a 25rss." http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...l=Toyota+Tundra Just one of the many debates on this topic.

Good Luck,
Tami


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com

We have a 2003 Tundra Limited 4x4 & OB23rs. We have pulled from Salisbury, Md to Orlando, Fl(Disney). The Tundra did pretty good, we did the pull in 2 days. I drove the whole way down because it was quite windy, and DW drove some coming home. We pull about 60-65 mph. This is the 3rd summer with this setup and have not had any problems. I would not want to any bigger than the 23rs. Let me know if you have any questions. Good luck with your purchase.

Will


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

lookingforoutback said:


> Reverie is pulling a 28 with his Tundra. But I don't know if he tows in serious mountain country.
> 
> Bob


How does you Toyota 4-Runner do with the 23rs?
[/quote]

It does OK down here in the relatively flat country of the Southeast. I have the same engine as the Tundra, but the tranny has one more gear than the earlier Tundras (5 vs 4). The 4Runner weighs approximately the same; maybe a little less than the longer wheelbase Tundra. The only real problem with the 4Runner is the short wheelbase (110"), and according to the rule-of-thumb for towing, I shouldn't tow anything longer than 20'.
Bottom line is: Power-wise it seems to do fine. I just have to take it slow and careful (usually 60MPH), with that short wheelbase in mind.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I think you are going to want more TV speciality when it comes to mountains

Don

I think you are going to want more TV speciality when it comes to mountains

Don


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm maybe the extreme but I ditched my Tundra towing a 21RS. I had a '04 Tundra Double cab. In short I can describe my experience as:

One hand on the wheel and the other hand trying to figure out which to turn off first the Cruise or the A\C. That in all seriousness is the truth. Once you put either on all bets are off hitting any kind of hills, even when OD is disenganged.

Don't give Toyota the benefit of your hard earned dollars. They do not deserve it.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Oh boy! Nothing seems to get it stirred up (in only a kind way) than debates about towing. Basically it is going to come down to certain factors:

1. Do you tend to OVERLOAD your trailer? Don't try using a Tudra if you like to overload.
2. Do you tow in really steep (read that to be Rockies) hills? Tundra isn't your truck.
3. Are you reasonable about driving (keep your speed around the speed limit)? Tundra is great.

It really depends upon what you are comfortable doing. We love our Tundra and have pulled our 28 BHS with it for three camping seasons. It has plenty of power and stopping power. It's greatest weakness is wheelbase but a good hitch setup negates that negative. Someday I will replace the Tundra and will get something bigger. This isn't because I need it for the 28 BHS but because we want to someday buy a bigger trailer.

Reverie


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I have a friend that tows a 27RSDS with his Tundra doublecab and he said it does alright. It's probably not the setup I would go with but he seems to be doing alright with it.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

For what its worth....we tow a 2005 25RSS with a 2005 V8 4 Runner Sport AND LOVE IT!!! We have towed in & thru most of the N'East's major mountain ranges and I feel VERY comfortable with it....but we also have a Hensley hitch (due to short wheel base). btw - I'm the driver.

fyi - the '07 Tundra (arriving in Jan) is reported to be getting some kind of make-over....resulting in a 10,000# towing capacity. With a 124" wheelbase - this could be a pretty cool option in TVs !


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> For what its worth....we tow a 2005 25RSS with a 2005 V8 4 Runner Sport AND LOVE IT!!! We have towed in & thru most of the N'East's major mountain ranges and I feel VERY comfortable with it....but we also have a Hensley hitch (due to short wheel base). btw - I'm the driver.
> 
> fyi - the '07 Tundra (arriving in Jan) is reported to be getting some kind of make-over....resulting in a 10,000# towing capacity. With a 124" wheelbase - this could be a pretty cool option in TVs !


The double cab will have a 145 inch wheelbase!! No towing capacity listed though.

http://www.toyota.com/vehicles/future/newt...N_FUTURE_TUNDRA

We're pulling our 23RS with a Sequoia, which has the same engine as the V-8 Tundra (but it's a lot freakin heavier, grrrr!) I think with the 7,200 pound capacity on the Tundra, the biggest I would go would be the the 26RS, 26RLS, or 26RKS.

Heck, if I had my way, I'd be pulling a 28RS-DS or a 29BHS !!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> For what its worth....we tow a 2005 25RSS with a 2005 V8 4 Runner Sport AND LOVE IT!!! We have towed in & thru most of the N'East's major mountain ranges and I feel VERY comfortable with it....but we also have a Hensley hitch (due to short wheel base). btw - I'm the driver.
> 
> fyi - the '07 Tundra (arriving in Jan) is reported to be getting some kind of make-over....resulting in a 10,000# towing capacity. With a 124" wheelbase - this could be a pretty cool option in TVs !


Hey Wolfie,

I had the Tundra in for it's 7500mi service work up prior to the NF Rally & they said the "New Tundra" will be out by this Oct.









Tami


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

We live in northern CA and we tow up into Oregon and we've been south both ways over the Grapevine on I-5. Ours in the 26RS. It's a great match for our 2001 Tundra 4x4 our family of 4. I _personally_ wouldn't want tow anything longer or heavier. As an FYI, our trailer in 'camping trim' comes in at 5,620 lbs with only a few gallons of water on-board. I had it weighed at a public scale last summer.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> The double cab will have a 145 inch wheelbase!!


Right ....124" sounded short to me but what do I know







(Sorry - KB reported those numbers after talking to a dealer)



> I had the Tundra in for it's 7500mi service work up prior to the NF Rally & they said the "New Tundra" will be out by this Oct. "


Pretty much all new models are released the Fall before.... don't know what the "Jan. release" is about....that's what the dealer told KB....maybe there's an upgrade coming in Jan.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I was lucky enough to participate in a focus group discussion centering around towing with the new Tundra. I was paid $150 to sit around talking about what 9800 lbs towing capacity means to me. I think my grin was enough...

Reverie

I have also heard about a January release...

Reverie


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Reverie said:


> I was lucky enough to participate in a focus group discussion centering around towing with the new Tundra. I was paid $150 to sit around talking about what 9800 lbs towing capacity means to me. I think my grin was enough...
> 
> Reverie
> 
> ...


First off I want to say .........our 06 Tundra is doing a fab job towing our 26RKS, & we have pulled through some mountain areas with no problems. We are actually quite impressed with it's performance. We pack light & drive safely!
Now that being said, my Sequioa least is up in 07 & I am seriously considering getting the "ALL NEW TUNDRA", not b/c our 06 Tundra can not do the job, but because some where down the line we may want to upgrade to a larger trailer.

Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, lookingforoutback!*








I'm glad you found us, and are asking questions before you buy. Good on you!









I know some others around here are doing it, and seem to be pleased with the experience, but I don't think I would go any bigger than the 23RS with your Tundra. Now from everything I have heard so far, the coming Tundra - in response to the Titan - is going to be MUCH more capable.

Keep in mind that the listed tow rating is a little deceptive. That rating is with a full tank of gas and driver only. No cargo. No passengers. No options. Add any of those things, and that weight must be subtracted from the tow rating.

Also, the trailer weight is a similar deal. The listed weight is with dry tanks and without options (awning, second battery, A/C, etc.). I have come to the conclusion that it is much safer to base your decision on the GWR of the trailer. By doing that, you can be more assured that you are covered.

But then, I have also been labeled _'The Weight Police'_ for my views, so there you are!











NJMikeC said:


> Don't give Toyota the benefit of your hard earned dollars. They do not deserve it.


That sounds a little harsh, Mike. And here I thought you were just a Titan hater!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> The listed weight is with dry tanks and without options (awning, second battery, A/C, etc.).


I think, starting with the 2006 model year, Keystone is giving the weights based on normal options such as AC, fridge, stove, etc. That is why the listed weights jumped between 2005 and 2006. I know the weight for the 23RS jumped about 500 lbs, but I couldn't see any difference between the two model years. Someone please correct me if I am wrong.

Bob


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

I tow a 21 RS with a 2000 Tundra. Usually tow with no water but otherwise pretty much loaded to the gills. Flat land 60 or so without much of a strain, start hitting hills tho and the rpm (with O/D off) start shooting up dramatically. For stopping I did add a pair of slotted rotors and upgraded brake pads in the front. While OB searching I looked at the 23 and 25's also, wanted the 25 but took the 21 instead. IMHO I wouldnt go much bigger than the 23, mayyyybe the 25 if you tow pretty much on flat land. Im also looking forward to the 'new' Tundra

Regards,

Alan


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Just remember, the rear axle ratio can make a up to a 1000 lb difference in towing capacity, all else being the same.
This is to say, all TV's of the same brand and model are not equal!
I changed from a 3.55 to a 3.92 ratio and it made a world of difference!
Outbackgeorgia


----------



## doingr8 (Aug 17, 2006)

If anyone wants a good laugh just take a look in my profile at my 2004 Tundra with a truck camper in the bed and towing my 21rs.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

outbackgeorgia said:


> Just remember, the rear axle ratio can make a up to a 1000 lb difference in towing capacity, all else being the same.
> This is to say, all TV's of the same brand and model are not equal!
> I changed from a 3.55 to a 3.92 ratio and it made a world of difference!
> Outbackgeorgia


A 5 or 6 speed tranny can usually eliminate the need to change rear-end gears.
The Tundra has a 5 speed auto (as does the 4Runner). It also has 6 speed manual available.
I believe the 2007 Tundra will come with a 6 speed auto.

Bob


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

doingr8 said:


> If anyone wants a good laugh just take a look in my profile at my 2004 Tundra with a truck camper in the bed and towing my 21rs.


Clicky thingy for picture.

Bet that combo earned you a few second looks!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> If anyone wants a good laugh just take a look in my profile at my 2004 Tundra with a truck camper in the bed and towing my 21rs.


Clicky thingy for picture.

Bet that combo earned you a few second looks!








[/quote]

Not in Alaska it didn't


----------

